# Scolopendra references



## danread

I thought this might be of interest of some of you. It is the entire set of references generated by one of the scientific search engines when i use the search term "Scolopendra". Some of the papers are available free online, use google scholar to try and find them. Otherwise the rest can usually be ordered in you local library (at least you can in the UK, i'm not sure about other countries), or the British Library for a cost.


Acosta, M. & Cazorla, D. (2004) Centipede (Scolopendra sp.) envenomation in a rural village of semi-arid region from Falcon State, Venezuela. Revista De Investigacion Clinica, 56, 712-717.

Agata, M.D., Pannunzio, G., Annicchiarico, M., Coscarella, A., & Ferracin, A. (1990) Unusual Steady-State Kinetic-Properties of a Chilopod Enzyme - L(+)Lactate Dehydrogenase Purified from Scolopendra-Cingulata. Comparative Biochemistry and Physiology B-Biochemistry & Molecular Biology, 96, 439-444.

Amouriq, L. (1970) Analysis of Latent Learning Ability of Scolopendra-Cingulata Latr. (Chilopoda) Using a 11130 Ordinator. Comptes Rendus Hebdomadaires Des Seances De L Academie Des Sciences Serie D, 271, 1642-&.

Anderson, B.D., Shultz, J.W., & Jayne, B.C. (1995) Axial Kinematics and Muscle-Activity During Terrestrial Locomotion of the Centipede Scolopendra-Heros. Journal of Experimental Biology, 198, 1185-1195.

Balit, C.R., Harvey, M.S., Waldock, J.M., & Isbister, G.K. (2004) Prospective study of centipede bites in Austrtalia. Journal of Toxicology-Clinical Toxicology, 42, 41-48.

Bouchard, N.C., Chan, G.M., & Hoffman, R.S. (2004) Vietnamese centipede envenomation. Veterinary and Human Toxicology, 46, 312-313.

Bush, S.P., King, B.O., Norris, R.L., & Stockwell, S.A. (2001) Centipede envenomation. Wilderness & Environmental Medicine, 12, 93-99.

Camatini, M. & Franchi, E. (1979) Ultrastructural Morphology of Spermatozoa from Scolopendra-Morsitans (Myriapoda, Chilopoda). Journal of Submicroscopic Cytology and Pathology, 11, 335-343.

Carcuprino, M., Baldacci, A., Fausto, A.M., Scapigliati, G., & Mazzini, M. (1999) Sperm dimorphism in Chilopoda: comparison of Scolopendromorpha and Geophilomorpha. Invertebrate Reproduction & Development, 35, 45-53.


Cohen, E. & Quistad, G.B. (1998) Cytotoxic effects of arthropod venoms on various cultured cells. Toxicon, 36, 353-358.

Crawford, C.S., Riddle, W.A., & Pugach, S. (1975) Overwintering Physiology of Centipede Scolopendra-Polymorpha. Physiological Zoology, 48, 290-294.

Cronin, T.W., Marshall, N.J., & Caldwell, R.L. (1993) Photoreceptor Spectral Diversity in the Retinas of Squilloid and Lysiosquilloid Stomatopod 

Crustaceans. Journal of Comparative Physiology a-Sensory Neural and Behavioral Physiology, 172, 339-350.

Daas, T., Bouzerna, N., & Descamps, M. (1995) Influence of Ecological Factors on Distribution of Chilopods in Eastern Algeria. Bulletin De La Societe Zoologique De France-Evolution Et Zoologie, 120, 21-27.

Dass, C.M.S. & Jangi, B.S. (1978) Ultrastructural Organization of Poison Gland of Centipede Scolopendra-Morsitans Linn. Indian Journal of Experimental Biology, 16, 748-757.

Descamps, M. & Joly, R. (1985) Ultrastructure of the Cerebral Glands in Scolopendra-Cingulata Latr, Cryptops-Savignyi Leach and Cryptops-Hortensis Leach (Myriapoda, Scolopendromorpha). International Journal of Insect Morphology & Embryology, 14, 105-113.

Elzinga, R.J. (1994) The Use of Legs as Grasping Structures During Prey Capture and Feeding by the Centipede Scolopendra-Viridis Say (Chilopoda, Scolopendridae). Journal of the Kansas Entomological Society, 67, 369-372.

Gomes, A., Datta, A., Sarangi, B., Kar, P.K., & Lahiri, S.C. (1982) Pharmacodynamics of Venom of the Centipede Scolopendra-Subspinipes-Dehaani Brandt. Indian Journal of Experimental Biology, 20, 615-618.

Gomes, A., Datta, A., Sarangi, B., Kar, P.K., & Lahiri, S.C. (1983) Isolation, Purification and Pharmacodynamics of a Toxin from the Venom of the Centipede Scolopendra-Subspinipes-Dehaani Brandt. Indian Journal of Experimental Biology, 21, 203-207.

Gonzalez, A., Rodriguez-Acosta, A., Gassette, J., Ghisoli, M., Sanabria, E., & Reyes-Lugo, M. (2000) Bioecological aspects of Scolopendra (Scolopendra gigantea Linnaeus 1758) and the hystopathological activity of its venom. Revista Cientifica-Facultad De Ciencias Veterinarias, 10, 303-309.

Gutierrez, M.D., Abarca, C., & Possani, L.D. (2003) A toxic fraction from scolopendra venom increases the basal release of neurotransmitters in the ventral ganglia of crustaceans. Comparative Biochemistry and Physiology C-Toxicology & Pharmacology, 135, 205-214.

Hadley, N.F., Stuart, J.L., & Quinlan, M. (1982) An Air-Flow System for Measuring Total Transpiration and Cuticular Permeability in Arthropods - Studies on the Centipede Scolopendra-Polymorpha. Physiological Zoology, 55, 393-404.

Hertel, W., Wirkner, C.S., & Pass, G. (2002) Studies on the cardiac physiology of Onychophora and Chilopoda. Comparative Biochemistry and Physiology a-Molecular and Integrative Physiology, 133, 605-609.

Holycross, A.T. & Mackessy, S.P. (2002) Variation in the diet of Sistrurus catenatus (Massasauga), with emphasis on Sistrurus catenatus edwardsii (Desert Massasauga). Journal of Herpetology, 36, 454-464.

Jangi, B.S. & Dass, C.M.S. (1977) Chemoreceptive Function of Poison Fang in Centipede Scolopendra-Morsitans L. Indian Journal of Experimental Biology, 15, 803-804.

Joshi, G.P., Hurkat, P.C., & Changulani, V. (1977) Studies on Morphological Aspect of Supra-Esophageal and Subesophageal Ganglia of Scolopendra-Morsitans Linn (Myr Chilopoda). Deutsche Entomologische 
Zeitschrift, 24, 175-180.

Kang, I.C. & Kim, D.S. (1998) Analysis of the potent platelet glycoprotein IIb-IIIa antagonist from natural sources. Journal of Biochemistry and Molecular Biology, 31, 515-518.

Kim, K.T., Hong, S.W., Lee, J.H., Park, K.B., & Cho, K.S. (1998) Mechanism of antibiotic action and biosynthesis of Centipedin purified from Scolopendra subspinipes multilans L Koch (centipede). Journal of Biochemistry and Molecular Biology, 31, 328-332.

Kim, K.Y., Chung, K.H., & Moon, H.M. (1993) Purification and Characterization of Fibrinolytic Enzyme from Scolopendra. Thrombosis and Haemostasis, 69, 839-839.

Knysak, I., Martins, R., & Bertim, C.R. (1998) Epidemiological aspects of centipede (Scolopendromorphae : Chilopoda) bites registered in Greater S. Paulo, SP, Brazil. Revista De Saude Publica, 32, 514-518.

Koch, L.E. (1982) Taxonomy of the Centipede Scolopendra-Laeta Haase (Chilopoda, Scolopendridae) in Australia. Zoological Journal of the Linnean Society, 76, 125-140.

Koch, L.E. (1983) Morphological Characters of Australian Scolopendrid Centipedes, and the Taxonomy and Distribution of Scolopendra-Morsitans L (Chilopoda, Scoloendridae, Scolopendrinae). Australian Journal of Zoology, 31, 79-91.

Lewis, J.G.E. (1986) The Genus Trachycormocephalus a Junior Synonym of Scolopendra, with Remarks on the Validity of Other Genera of the Tribe Scolopendrini (Chilopoda, Scolopendromorpha). Journal of Natural History, 20, 1083-1087.

Lewis, J.G.E. & Daszak, P. (1996) On centipedes collected on the Raleigh international expedition to Mauritius and Rodrigues 1993, with a description of a new species of Scolopendra (Scolopendromorpha; Scolopendridae). Journal of Natural History, 30, 293-297.

Logan, J.L. & Ogden, D.A. (1985) Rhabdomyolysis and Acute Renal-Failure Following the Bite of the Giant Desert Centipede Scolopendra-Heros. Western Journal of Medicine, 142, 549-550.

Lopez, P. & Martin, J. (2001) Chemosensory predator recognition induces specific defensive behaviours in a fossorial amphisbaenian. Animal Behaviour, 62, 259-264.

Mazzini, M., Fausto, A.M., Puri, C., Zapparoli, M., & Carcupino, M. (1993) End-Piece Formation During Spermiogenesis of Scolopendromorpha (Chilopoda). Journal of Submicroscopic Cytology and Pathology, 25, 257-262.

Mohamed, A.H., Abusinna, G., Elshabaka, H.A., & Elaal, A.A. (1983) Proteins, Lipids, Lipoproteins and Some Enzyme Characterizations of the Venom Extract from the Centipede Scolopendra-Morsitans. Toxicon, 21, 371-&.

Mohamed, A.H., Zaid, E., Elbeih, N.M., & Elaal, A.A. (1980) Effects of an Extract from the Centipede Scolopendra-Moristans on Intestine, Uterus and Heart Contractions and on Blood-Glucose and Liver and Muscle Glycogen Levels. Toxicon, 18, 581-&.

Mohri, S., Sugiyama, A., Saito, K., & Nakajima, H. (1991) Centipede Bites in Japan. Cutis, 47, 189-190.

Molonnoblot, S. (1977) Gametes of Gregarine Grebnickiella-Gracilis (Grebnecki) (Sporozoaire) Parasite of Scolopendra-Cingulata L - 1st Ultrastructural Data. Comptes Rendus Hebdomadaires Des Seances De L Academie Des Sciences Serie D, 284, 1179-1182.

Molonnoblot, S. (1978) Electron-Microscope Study of Gametogenesis of Grebnickiella-Gracilis (Grebnecki) (Sporozoa) Parasite of Scolopendra-Cingulata L. Annales Des Sciences Naturelles-Zoologie Et Biologie Animale, 20, 79-97.

Molonnoblot, S. & Desportes, I. (1977) Individualization of Synaptonemal Complexes in Meiotic Nucleus of a Sporozoon, Gregarine Grebnickiella-Gracilis-(Grebnicki) Parasite of Scolopendre Scolopendra-Cingulata L. Comptes Rendus Hebdomadaires Des Seances De L Academie Des Sciences Serie D, 285, 217-&.


----------



## danread

Molonnoblot, S. & Desportes, I. (1980) Ultrastructural-Study of the Gamogonic Mitoses in the Gregarine Grebnickiella-Gracilis Gr Parasite of the Centipede Scolopendra-Cingulata L - Considerations on the Schizogonic Mitoses in Sporoza (Apicomplexa). Protistologica, 16, 395-411.

Moon, S.S., Cho, N.S., Shin, J., Seo, Y., Lee, C.O., & Choi, S.U. (1996) Jineol, a cytotoxic alkaloid from the centipede Scolopendra subspinipes. Journal of Natural Products, 59, 777-779.

Mumcuoglu, K.Y. & Leibovici, V. (1989) Centipede (Scolopendra) Bite - a Case-Report. Israel Journal of Medical Sciences, 25, 47-49.
Neck, R.W. (1985) Comparative Behavior and External Color Patterns of 2 Sympatric Centipedes (Chilopoda, Scolopendra) from Central Texas. Texas Journal of Science, 37, 253-255.

Negrea, S. (1997) On the Scolopendromorpha (Chilopoda) of Israel and adjoining areas. Israel Journal of Zoology, 43, 279-294.

Nevermann, L., Kaiser, H.E., & Xylander, W.E.R. (1996) Microbial induced hemocytic immune reactions in chilopods. In Vivo, 10, 161-167.

Noda, N., Yashiki, Y., Nakatani, T., Miyahara, K., & Du, X.M. (2001) A novel 
quinoline alkaloid possessing a 7-benzyl group from the centipede, 
Scolopendra subspinipes. Chemical & Pharmaceutical Bulletin, 49, 930-931.

Nygren, A. (2004) Revision of autolytinae (Syllidae : Polychaeta). Zootaxa, 3-314.

Ozsarac, M., Karcioglu, O.U., Ayrik, C., Somuncu, F., & Gumrukcu, S. (2004) Acute coronary ischemia following centipede envenomation: Case report and review of the literature. Wilderness & Environmental Medicine, 15, 109-112.

Pemberton, R.W. (1999) Insects and other arthropods used as drugs in Korean traditional medicine. Journal of Ethnopharmacology, 65, 207-216.

Prema, S. & Janardanan, K.P. (1987) Grebneckiella-Ramachandrani Sp-N (Apicomplexa, Cephalina) from the Centipede, Scolopendra-Morsitans Linne. Acta Protozoologica, 26, 237-&.

Rajulu, G.S. (1971) Presence of Resilin in Cuticle of Centipede, Scolopendra-Morsitans-L. Indian Journal of Experimental Biology, 9, 122-&.

Rajulu, G.S. (1971) Study of Hemocytes in a Centipede Scolopendra-Morsitans (Chilopoda-Myriapoda). Cytologia, 36, 515-&.

Rodrigues, S.A. & Manning, R.B. (1992) 1st Stage Larva of Coronis-Scolopendra Latreille (Stomatopoda, Nannosquillidae). Journal of Crustacean Biology, 12, 79-82.

Shear, W.A. & Peck, S.B. (1992) Centipedes (Chilopoda) and Symphyla of the Galapagos-Islands, Ecuador. Canadian Journal of Zoology-Revue Canadienne De Zoologie, 70, 2260-2274.

Shelley, R.M. (2004) Occurrences of the centipedes, Scolopendra morsitans L. and S. subspinipes Leach, on Pacific Islands (Chilopoda : Scolopendromorpha : Scolopendridae). Entomological News, 115, 78-83.

Shelley, R.M., Edwards, G.B., & Chagas, A. (2005) Introduction of the centipede Scolopendra morsitans L., 1758, into northeastern Florida, the first authentic North American record, and a review of its global occurrences (Scolopendromorpra : Scolopendridae : Scolopendrinae). Entomological News, 116, 39-58.

Shelley, R.M. & Kiser, S.B. (2000) Neotype designation and a diagnostic account for the centipede, Scolopendra gigantea L. 1758, with an account of S. galapagoensis Bollman 1889 (Chilopoda Scolopendromorpha Scolopendridae). Tropical Zoology, 13, 159-170.

Singotam, L. & Dass, C.M.S. (1977) Studies on Eugregarine, Grebneckiella-Pixellae Misra, Parasitic in Midgut of Centipede Scolopendra-Morsitans Linn .1. Scanning Electron-Microscope Studies on Stages in Life-History. Indian Journal of Experimental Biology, 15, 719-727.

Solari, S.S. (1983) Patagonian Bryophytes .8. On the Identity of Lepicolea Scolopendra (Hook) Trev Var Magellanica Gola and Sendtnera Ochroleuca (Spreng) Nees Var Piligera Denot. Lindbergia, 9, 86-88.

Stankiewicz, M., Hamon, A., Benkhalifa, R., Kadziela, W., Hue, B., Lucas, S., Mebs, D., & Pelhate, M. (1999) Effects of a centipede venom fraction on insect nervous system, a native Xenopus oocyte receptor and on an expressed Drosophila muscarinic receptor. Toxicon, 37, 1431-1445.

Taylor, E.N. (2001) Diet of the Baja California rattlesnake, Crotalus enyo (Viperidae). Copeia, 553-555.

Tripathi, G. & Sharma, B.M. (2005) Effects of of habitats and pesticides on aerobic capacity and survival of soil fauna. Biomedical and Environmental Sciences, 18, 169-175.

Tyagi, H.R. & Tewari, H.B. (1982) On the Enzymatic Make-Ups of the Integumentary Derivatives and Their Physiological Roles in the Indian Centipede, Scolopendra-Moristans. Acta Morphologica Neerlando-Scandinavica, 20, 151-164.

Vilella, F.J. (1998) Biology of the mongoose (Herpestes javanicus) in a rain forest of Puerto Rico. Biotropica, 30, 120-125.
Wang, I.K., Hsu, S.P., Chi, C.C., Lee, K.F., Lin, P.Y., Chang, H.W., & Chuang, 

F.R. (2004) Rhabdomyolysis, acute renal failure, and multiple focal neuropathies after drinking alcohol soaked with centipede. Renal Failure, 26, 93-97.

You, W.K., Sohn, Y.D., Kim, K.Y., Park, D.H., Jang, Y., & Chung, K.H. (2004) Purification and molecular cloning of a novel serine protease from the centipede, Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans. Insect Biochemistry and Molecular Biology, 34, 239-250.


----------



## cacoseraph

that's sweet!

i'll try to post links to the free ones that are interesting (and digestable =P ).


----------



## Randolph XX()

this should be the sticky


----------



## BugToxin

Randolph XX() said:
			
		

> this should be the sticky


Agreed!!!  This is an inspiring list of resouces.  :drool:  Thanks for the hard work in putting it together Mr. Danread!!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:


----------



## cacoseraph

BugToxin said:
			
		

> Agreed!!!  This is an inspiring list of resouces.  :drool:  Thanks for the hard work in putting it together Mr. Danread!!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:



if you go to http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?db=PubMed

you can get a free account and get access to these three free full text articles if you search for scolopendra (reviews to follow article headers)

incidentily, you have to click through to other host sites. i think it has to do with references and being like, legit documents. the free full text is there, tho

1:  Noda N, Yashiki Y, Nakatani T, Miyahara K, Du XM. Related Articles, Links  
 A novel quinoline alkaloid possessing a 7-benzyl group from the centipede, Scolopendra subspinipes.
Chem Pharm Bull (Tokyo). 2001 Jul;49(7):930-1. 
PMID: 11456108 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE] 
2:  Rodriguez-Acosta A, Gassette J, Gonzalez A, Ghisoli M. Related Articles, Links  
 Centipede (Scolopendra gigantea Linneaus 1758) envenomation in a newborn.
Rev Inst Med Trop Sao Paulo. 2000 Nov-Dec;42(6):341-2. 
PMID: 11136521 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE] 
3:  Anderson B, Shultz J, Jayne B. Related Articles, Links  
 Axial kinematics and muscle activity during terrestrial locomotion of the centipede Scolopendra heros
J Exp Biol. 1995;198(Pt 5):1185-95. 
PMID: 9319031 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

1) ROUGH read. HIGHLY technical. Don't bother unless you are CodeMonkey level

2)Good read. Low to Midlevel med speak, but if you are serious those are all basic terms you should know and learn. Very slightly rough translation of original spanish (er, or portuguese...), not a problem though. Best of the lot, to my tastes

3) Big 11 page pdf.  Too high level for my brain. Walking study using myographs and lots of math.  Biological reference, physics, and general knowledge level required to grok this are all high.  Big Meaty Article though.


----------



## cacoseraph

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> if you go to http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?db=PubMed
> 2:  Rodriguez-Acosta A, Gassette J, Gonzalez A, Ghisoli M. Related Articles, Links
> Centipede (Scolopendra gigantea Linneaus 1758) envenomation in a newborn.
> Rev Inst Med Trop Sao Paulo. 2000 Nov-Dec;42(6):341-2.
> PMID: 11136521 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]
> 
> 2)Good read. Low to Midlevel med speak, but if you are serious those are all basic terms you should know and learn. Very slightly rough translation of original spanish (er, or portuguese...), not a problem though. Best of the lot, to my tastes


direct link to the S. gigantea bite article, no login required, i think:
http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?scr...0036-46652000000600007&lng=es&nrm=iso&tlng=en


----------



## BugToxin

Cacoseraph,
Thanks for the link!!!  Even the stuff I don't understand is fun to read when it's about centipedes.  :8o This may even inspire me to go to the library to get some of the other articles.


----------



## cacoseraph

http://www.wemjournal.org/wmsonline...&issn=1080-6032&volume=015&issue=02&page=0109

free full text, no sign up required!
medical report on bite by Scolopendra spp. or Otostigmus spp. on 60yo man in (Turkey?)
ah, this is interesting because there is apparent systemic effect on the mans heart. the medspeak is medium. slightly too thick for me to figure out exactly what the possible effects of the venom on the man's heart could be. 

ooh, coronary vasospasm = heart vessel spasm... that doesn't sound good.
bradycardia= ?
acute ischemic process = ?

there is a link to a BAD quality pic of the dead centi that bit the man
and EEG or ECG or some kind of grams.

after the specific case study on the man there is an interesting and more digestable like, *summary of the state of centipede envenomation in medical science, which might make this article note worthy to some* 

edit:

oooh, i was in mayoclinic.com looking something up for my accident prone brother and came across something called an Tansient Ischemic Attack. it's uh, interesting to say the least 
spread some Mayo please


----------



## cacoseraph

http://etd.lib.nsysu.edu.tw/ETD-db/ETD-search/view_etd?URN=etd-0902102-113452

heh, oops. that's leads to either taiwanese or trad. chinese.  no use to me, but perhaps one of our friends who speaks (and recognizes the language) could review it 

it tricked me cuz the abstract was in english

HOLD THE PHONE!

i downloaded the full text, hoping for pics... the first page is in, er, that other language... but there is ENGLISH TEXT!

IT IS A FREE CENTIPEDE BOOK!!!!   I had to download a 7.7MB language module for adobe reader, but good grief, it looks to be worth it!

WAY too much info to read it all here... if you have a broadband i would suggest checking it out.

Title:
Revision on Scolopendromorpha (Chilopoda) from Taiwan

106 page pdf, not sure of filesize, but BIG


RAndolph... i *think* you might be interested in this... 
KEYS!!!
Key to Four centi Orders in Taiwan
Keys to Genera of Scolopendra order
Keys to species of genus Scolopendra!

Descriptions of all Taiwan Scolopendra spp.
Descriptions of all Taiwan Otostigmus spp.

Keys to T spp of Rhysida

Keys & Desc. Taiwan Cryptops

K&D to T Scolopocryptops

basically keys and species descriptions to all Scolopendramorphae in Taiwan!

this paper is AWESOME!!!

OMG! there are pictures!

YOU MUST DOWNLOAD THIS PAPER! IT IS A FREE CENTIPEDE BOOK!
IT DETAILS PHYSIOLOGY, EVERYTHING!

EDIT:
ah nuts, Randolph has just informed me it is sort of outdated. There is still a lot of good basic info though, but maybe the species accounts aren't quite 100% modern and correct


----------



## cacoseraph

*Centipede Envenomation*



			
				danread said:
			
		

> Some of the papers are available free online, use google scholar to try and find them.


i never new about google scholar, that thing is awesome

http://www.wemjournal.org/pdfserv/i1080-6032-012-02-0093.pdf

bite reports on CA scolopendra! (i'm from CA)

HOLYSHNIKES!!!

PHOTO: Dr. STOCKWELL HOLDING A HUGE S. SUBSPINIPES!!!
[edit] heh, and pics of his hand after he gets tagged[/edit]

Oh this one is great!  Easy to read and has some great B&W photos

no user name required, direct link


----------



## Kaos

Thanks Dan, that's excellent


----------



## Steven

Thanx,...

some new stuff to bang our heads on


----------



## cacoseraph

http://www.nhm-wien.ac.at/NHM/3Zoo/schi_sta.pdf

cool paper that seems to talk about a museum collection in Vienna

545kb 71 page pdf. primarily in english, there is some, er, european in there

no pics that i saw, but a lot of clear diagrams.

these seems to contain a bunch of random descriptions of species. i'm not sure it's a key, so much as a description of various centipepdes.

i want to compare Ethmostigmus trigonopodus description to my Tanzanian Blue-ringed... even though Vincent gave me the spiracles on segments 7+8 = Ethmostigmus, cuz no Scolopendra has spiracles on 7+8 short answer


----------



## cacoseraph

*Tasmania centipedes (key, ref, etc) very good*

This isn't a paper, but it's got good info about Cryptops centipedes (specifically those of Tasmania, but good general info too)
Written at a very nice accessable level, while still containing lots of information. Recommended 

http://www.qvmag.tas.gov.au/zoology/multipedes/tascenti/censco/cencryp.html

the more general page for Tasmania multipedes
http://www.qvmag.tas.gov.au/zoology/multipedes/mullist.html

coolness, Tasmania has the Crater centipedes!
Craterostigmomorpha 
http://www.qvmag.tas.gov.au/zoology/multipedes/tascenti/cencra/cencra.html
craters are the legendary FIFTH form of centipedes!
(the "normal" four are Scutigeromorpha, Scolopendromorpha, Lithobiomorpha, and Geophilomorpha)


----------



## Steven

@cacoseraph 
sure about Craterostigmomorpha beeing Tanzanian ?

i rather think they are from Tasmania and not Africa


----------



## cacoseraph

Steven said:
			
		

> @cacoseraph
> sure about Craterostigmomorpha beeing Tanzanian ?
> 
> i rather think they are from Tasmania and not Africa


son of a...!

i had written half Tasmania, and half Tanzania... and for some odd reason, went back and corrected all to Tanzan

*sigh*

i think i even know that craters were from Tasmania, from reading _Bio of Centipede_

sheesh


----------



## cacoseraph

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> son of a...!
> 
> i had written half Tasmania, and half Tanzania... and for some odd reason, went back and corrected all to Tanzan
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> i think i even know that craters were from Tasmania, from reading _Bio of Centipede_
> 
> sheesh


i've decided to blame the fact that i am stupid on the condition that i am very excited about a package i am getting tomorrow


----------



## Steven

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> i've decided to blame the fact that i am stupid on the condition that i am very excited about a package i am getting tomorrow


OK good reason, you're forgiven, if ya post enough pix


----------



## cacoseraph

Steven said:
			
		

> OK good reason, you're forgiven, if ya post enough pix


you wouldn't like it... "just" tarantulas  ;P


----------



## bengerno

This is what we need ....information.   
THX  :worship:


----------



## cacoseraph

*Taiwan Scolopendromorpha*

http://myweb.hinet.net/home4/chaojuilung/scolopendromorpha.htm

AWESOME... keys and pics!

Randolph, could you look that over for accuracy?
I know one of the other ones was outdated... but i can't tell =P

wait a minute... this might *be* the other one... checking...
it's not, that i can tell. the other was  massive pdf from a different site
this one is a webpage format

if i remember to i'll write up a better description next week (eek, no internet for the weekend)


----------



## cacoseraph

http://www.emporia.edu/ksn/v45n3-march1999/KSNVOL45-3.htm

i'll have to review this later... however... check this out
"Volume 45, Number 3 - March 1999
Centipedes and Millipedes with Emphasis on North America Fauna
by Rowland M. Shelley

ISSUE HOME PAGE"

i am a tease!
one thing: there are NO pictures... but LOTS of info none-the-less


----------



## cacoseraph

http://www.zmuc.dk/EntoWeb/kursmyr.doc

to review later, if i have time


----------



## cacoseraph

http://www.fmnh.helsinki.fi/users/h...Arthropoda/Millipedia/Chilopoda/Chilopoda.htm

HUGE species/taxonomy list! awesome!

hopefully it will help me finnish [sic] superkey


----------



## cacoseraph

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> i never new about google scholar, that thing is awesome
> 
> http://www.wemjournal.org/pdfserv/i1080-6032-012-02-0093.pdf
> 
> bite reports on CA scolopendra! (i'm from CA)
> 
> HOLYSHNIKES!!!
> 
> PHOTO: Dr. STOCKWELL HOLDING A HUGE S. SUBSPINIPES!!!
> [edit] heh, and pics of his hand after he gets tagged[/edit]
> 
> Oh this one is great!  Easy to read and has some great B&W photos
> 
> no user name required, direct link


this refers to the Filipino death from centipede bite

the cite is:
Remington CL. The bite and habits of a giant centipede
(Scolopendra subspinipes) in the Philippine Islands. Am J
Trop Med. 1950;30:453–455.

Philipines Philipine's philipino girl death head bit bite sting subspinipes
(excuse the search hooks)


----------



## danread

An interesting paper about Scolopendra eating a marine toad


----------



## danread

Revision on Scolopendromorpha (Chilopoda) from Taiwan


----------



## danread

Predation by giant centipedes, Scolopendra gigantea, on three species of bats in a Venezuelan cave


----------



## danread

Interesting one here 

A taxonomic re-assessment of the centipede Scolopendra gigantea linnaeus (Chilopoda: Scolopendridae) and confirmation of its occurrence in India  

Click link and search for 'Khanna'


----------



## Steven

danread said:
			
		

> Interesting one here
> 
> A taxonomic re-assessment of the centipede Scolopendra gigantea linnaeus (Chilopoda: Scolopendridae) and confirmation of its occurrence in India
> 
> Click link and search for 'Khanna'


that's a very intresting case !

but i'm having a bit of doubts,...
as far as i understand they only found 1 specimen of gigantea in India ? :?

they also found a gigantea in the UK not so long ago


----------



## cacoseraph

danread said:
			
		

> Revision on Scolopendromorpha (Chilopoda) from Taiwan


is this thing missing random pages for anyone else?

the dang big key on page ~20 is missing about half the steps!


----------



## insect714

Am not sure if this link has been posted here or not, I did not see it when I reglanced at the TON of info in this thread....

Just found this site and did not know if you had seen it yet:
Species list and distributional maps of Scolopendromorpha (In the US)

http://www.naturalsciences.org/research/inverts/centipedes/index.html


----------



## cacoseraph

http://oikos.villanova.edu/RLC/curry1986.pdf

Kleptoparasitism of a Galapogos mockingbird on a Galapogos Scolopendromorpha

VERY interesting read!


----------



## bistrobob85

> http://www.fmnh.helsinki.fi/users/ha.../Chilopoda.htm
> 
> HUGE species/taxonomy list! awesome!


I've been looking all over this list in search of Ethmostigmus and Trachymorcephalus but couldnt find any of them... Where would they be?

%?$%?$%"/$$/" this thread is a lot of info... 

 phil.


----------



## cacoseraph

*Scolopendra heros (castaniceps) - Giant redheaded centipede*

Article focusing on Scolopendra heros but with genereal centipede info.

There are a few technical issues (there are FIVE not, four orders of centipedes... Craterstigmomorpha was left out) but over all it is a good "fun" read.  Also, i thought geophilomorpha gained legpairs with each molt but this says they are born with their full complement...

also, i appreciated this
"In the mid 1920s, Dr. Baerg tested the effect of the venom by inducing a centipede to bite one of his little fingers, leaving the fangs inserted for about four seconds.  The bite was followed by a sharp and strictly local pain, which began to subside noticeably after about 15 minutes.  In about two hours the pain was only very slight, but there was a general swelling in the finger.  Three hours after the bite, most symptoms had disappeared."

i *TOLD* you that was how it was done!


http://entomology.uark.edu/museum/sheros.html


----------



## cacoseraph

i don't *think* this has been posted before

it is mainly myriapoda, with only a little bit specifically on Scolopendra... but it is still a cool read. very accessably written

Centipedes and Millipedes with Emphasis on North America Fauna
by Rowland M. Shelley

(p.s. it is not his NA Centipede book )


----------



## Greg Pelka

I know that for lots of Us getting Attems book is almost impossible, it was impossible for a long time for me to.
So... 
Dr Graf Attems - Das Tierreich - Mriapoda: 2. Scolopendromorpha
http://rapidshare.com/files/82184413/Scolopendromorpha.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/82066217/Scolopendromorpha.part2.rar

This book is available in lots of Libraries, so I think it's not very illegal

Best regards & enjoy this book!
Greg


----------



## millipeter

Thanks for that download. Attems wrote a lot of big and good books.

All publications have a copyright till 70 years after the authors death. Without permission you are normally not allowed to offer it for download or so. If someone of Attems relatives see this and are petty-minded or need some money you will have an expensive problem. btw Attems died 1952. So it's unfortunaly illegal :8o 
If I were you I would delete this download in some days tp prevent future problems.


----------



## bistrobob85

Well i would like to thank you for the download. I guess it means that my german will have to improve considerably though !!!!

 phil.


----------



## Greg Pelka

The Biology of Centipedes:
http://books.google.pl/books?id=AEp...oi=print&ct=title&cad=one-book-with-thumbnail
Mayby not very easy to use, but for free and completly legal


----------



## bistrobob85

You're right, Greg, it's not really easy to use... I tried saving some pages on my computer but all that saved was a dot each time. Wow, i really wish i could have it on paper so i could highline the parts that interest me and take side notes and everything...

Thanks for post in the link, Greg !!!!

 phil.


----------



## Greg Pelka

bistrobob85 you can!!! For only... 73,50$ 
http://www.amazon.com/Biology-Centi...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1202678252&sr=8-1

There's a reprint


----------



## Bifrost

justGreg said:


> Best regards & enjoy this book!


Married me  Thank you!!!



bistrobob85 said:


> Wow, i really wish i could have it on paper so i could highline the parts that interest me and take side notes and everything...


Here u go, all from books.google  (I take it from Temporary Internet Files )

http://rapidshare.com/files/106206955/Biofce.rar.html


----------



## FUBO

用中文在google搜'蜈蚣'  试试看


----------



## Samuel

just to give a hand on taxonomy

http://chilobase.bio.unipd.it/


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Samuel said:


> just to give a hand on taxonomy
> 
> http://chilobase.bio.unipd.it/


Thanks. The site shows there is a single species of S. heros.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

That site seems to be down (for good?). There is only a single S. heros species (subspecies are below that) and some taxonomists don't recognize any subspecies for any centipedes but often the same taxonomists recognize subspecies in millipedes. Go figure.


----------



## zonbonzovi

^from the homepage:

"Warning: Chilobase is currently being updated.
In particular, geographic distribution data are incomplete for some species. "

It seems to be hit or miss lately...


----------



## krabbelspinne

Well, there wasn`t any subspecies of Scolopendra heros ever. Even Attems wrote 1930 in his book about three different variations of heros, but never treated them as subspecies...


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

krabbelspinne said:


> Well, there wasn`t any subspecies of Scolopendra heros ever. Even Attems wrote 1930 in his book about three different variations of heros, but never treated them as subspecies...


 Wood 1861 originally described S. castaneiceps as a species though he did downgrade it four years later. Are you trying to claim that various modern subspecies Attems listed as varieties transferred to subspecies following taxonomic rules aren't (that would be very interesting in the diplopod arena)? Are you considering the late 1990s work that elevated them to subspecies didn't though it followed ICZN rules and is cited in taxonomic works? You can easily argue it's wrong but not that it doesn't exist.


----------



## krabbelspinne

Hi EandA,

you say it is existing but it isn`t valid. What isn`t valid is not existing in the taxonomy. Also, here in the forum are photos of an offspring between two variations. That means that it should be the same species as we know that there are also no geographic borders...

Why do you want to handle them as subspecies? Because the colours are different?



chris


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

krabbelspinne said:


> Hi EandA,
> 
> you say it is existing but it isn`t valid. What isn`t valid is not existing in the taxonomy. Also, here in the forum are photos of an offspring between two variations. That means that it should be the same species as we know that there are also no geographic borders...
> 
> Why do you want to handle them as subspecies? Because the colours are different?
> 
> 
> 
> chris


 Valid also refers to the most recent publication (though I'm not sure how the specific publication guidlines have changed) so you may be wrong there. There is a pulication from a few years back with the geographic borders listed. You don't find it interesting the captive heros hybrids don't look like any specimen ever collected? _Dynastes tityus _and _Dynastes granti_, horse and donkey, and many other species can be artificially crossed, just look at plants. I have a few accidental goldfish x koi hybrids in my fish tank and there are some accidental _Anadenobolus modestior _x _Anadenbolus arboreus_ hybrids a breeder has had here recently and there are countless examples that haven't invalidated species (a subspecies is generally supposed to be able to cross with the nominate).

---------- Post added 10-05-2012 at 08:53 AM ----------

What about this quote? Names published before 1992 in the rank of variety are taken to be names of subspecies. Ernst Mayr, Populations, Species, and Evolution: An Abridgment of Animal Species and Evolution.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michiel

subspecies? go wash your mouth with soap. subsecies are soooooooo 2005

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi

Courtesy of Ridoo(I forgot to post): 

Brood care in Scolopendra Cingulata

http://www.landesmuseum.at/pdf_frei_remote/BERI_S10_0123-0127.pdf


----------



## RTTB

I found this post and accompanying articles to read to be very helpful and interest. Thank you.


----------



## Siphodemos

Could someone add some recent arcticles to this thread? Most of them are invalid or couldn't be found on internet.


----------



## Abdulkarim Elnaas

CHILOBASE 2.0: http://chilobase.biologia.unipd.it/pages/about-chilopoda
I also found these very helpful in identification, but I'm not sure if they have been linked (my apologies if they have). I just searched the names of the articles and found these PDF versions:
The Scolopendromorph Centipedes of Tunisia (2008)
https://zookeys.pensoft.net/lib/ajax_srv/generate_pdf.php?document_id=1952&readonly_preview=1
Lewis-2010 Old World Scolopendra Key and List
https://www.researchgate.net/profil...World+with+a+reappraisal+of+Arthrorhabdus.pdf

EDIT: Also, whenever I don't understand an anatomical term, I refer to this:
http://lanwebs.lander.edu/faculty/rsfox/invertebrates/scutigera.html


----------

